

IPhone users richer, brainier, more tasteful than Android-ers - jsavimbi
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/18/iphone_android/

======
mathattack
They left out better looking too. :-)

I think it's a Marketing issue. The article describes it as self-image
related. This could be true, and it's successful Marketing for Apple to
convince buyers that they're special. It could also be that something that the
article is missing - that Apple is hitting a wealthier and more outgoing
target demographic. These are the types of people who will use the phone to
communicate more, and will buy more apps.

------
hotdox
You are not OS of your cell phone

~~~
bluekeybox
actually, you are: [http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/08/users-treat-
crit...](http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/08/users-treat-criticism-of-
favorite-brands-as-threat-to-self-image.ars)

~~~
tariqk
Not quite. That study says that you associate attacks of the brands you
identify strongly with with attacks to your own personal identity.

